# Vidanta Fees (merged--post all info about fee increases here)



## hurnik (Jul 9, 2018)

So recently it got jacked up to I believe $25/adult/day for the "resort fee" for Exchanges via RCI (and possibly II).

I went to look at a booking at Grand Mayan Riviera Maya via my HGVC RCI account.
It states now:

"

Resort amenities fee is 630.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted.
Mandatory resort fee per 1B unit, per week.

Resort amenities fee is 1050.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted.
Mandatory resort fee per 2B unit, per week.

Resort amenities fee is 420.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted.
Mandatory resort fee per Hotel unit, per week.

"

This is definitely a change.  No longer PER Adult, but per unit now.  So if there's only 3-4 people in a 2 BR, you still pay $1050 (which by my math is $25 per 6 which is the max occupancy).

Wow!


----------



## Laurawilcox (Jul 9, 2018)

I just spent a frustrating evening with RCI.  I was with  my high school daughter trying to book a place in Orlando as a graduation present. Everyplace that said they were available in May turned out to be the only or cash only so for example the Hilton was $1700 for two bedroom. We are sitting on 70 exchange points and our stock. If this is what they’re going to do or everything has a cash price why do we have a timeshare? The other thing is the Hilton Gardens were $25 a day for resort fee and others with additional $18 for parking.

Yikes.  I put an ad in to see if anyone wants to swap for our Pono Kai, but don’t know how well that works on TUG.


----------



## klpca (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm honestly not a fan of the mega resorts and those resort fees make it easy to pass on those exchanges.


----------



## WatsonC2 (Jul 10, 2018)

hurnik said:


> So recently it got jacked up to I believe $25/adult/day for the "resort fee" for Exchanges via RCI (and possibly II).
> 
> I went to look at a booking at Grand Mayan Riviera Maya via my HGVC RCI account.
> It states now:
> ...


There doesn't appear to be a resort credit on these reservations now either, but the unit costs may have dropped +-$200 per week so maybe a wash (based on full occupancy).


----------



## WatsonC2 (Jul 10, 2018)

Doesn't appear to have hit Interval yet, but the price on a 2 bedroom Grand Mayan for the week I looked at was about $400 so cheaper than I remember.  Its definately higher than past years but if I was $1450 for a two bedroom for a week, its still not bad value (just not as good).


----------



## Eric B (Jul 10, 2018)

Quite the increase, though it used to be $30 pppd ($15 for kids).  They did keep the 25% credit, but it also looks like they want the resort fee payment in advance based on the Grand Luxxe fees listing on RB71.  They put together a website to detail what you get for it at https://www.premiumvacationbenefits.com/en/index.html, but it’s not much different than what it said on RCI before.

They do have different fees for some of the resorts.  Mayan Palace Puerto Vallarta is $420/700/$280 for 1BR/2BR/studio.  Didn’t check the Sea Gardens or other resorts.

Still no fees listed for the platinum priority access units, though they still have the restriction against Vidanta owners using them.

It will be interesting to see what happens to availability there.  Seems like a very steep one.  On the other hand, it might be a boon for an owner renting out a week there without the fees.


----------



## hurnik (Jul 10, 2018)

Corey Watson said:


> There doesn't appear to be a resort credit on these reservations now either, but the unit costs may have dropped +-$200 per week so maybe a wash (based on full occupancy).



Sorry, I only posted the fee part.

Here's what the rest of the blurb says:

"

*Resort Fees are Mandatory. Members should pre-pay the Resort Fee 14 days prior to the check-in date * To prepay please call 844-909-4799 from the US and Canada, or contact us via email at prepayment@vidantarf.com *You will receive a Resort Credit for 25% of the Resort Fee at the time of check-in to use during you stay!
*For further details about Resort Fee benefits please visit www.premiumvacationbenefits.com *Reservations made less than 48 hrs prior to the check-in date will not be accepted. *Guest Certificate required if member is not traveling, and for multiple and consecutive reservations starting from the second confirmation, with different names on each reservation.
*Reservations are checked by ID and name. Reservations with the same name will be cancelled. *Multiple reservation must be in the same region and can be booked with different check in dates. *Consecutive reservations must start in the same day of the week and can be booked in different regions.
***Resort Fee does not cover local taxes."

So *for me*, if I were to exchange via SFX for a 1 BR, the "cost" (with my HGVC exchange, etc.) runs about:
$699 (SFX Bonus week is about the same pricing).  Plus $75 resort fee.  For 4 people.

If I do this via my HGVC RCI account, it'll run:
$892 plus another $630.  Regardless of how many people.

I think the last time I averaged about $300 for food/drinks for the week (I drink more than the rest).  I think my sister's family of 4 was about $800 for the week.  But she had a 2 BR unit when we went last time.


----------



## hurnik (Jul 10, 2018)

hurnik said:


> Sorry, I only posted the fee part.
> 
> Here's what the rest of the blurb says:
> 
> ...



Ha, replying to my own quote.

I do see that the wording for the 25% discount seems to imply it ONLY pertains to the resort fee.
No longer room charges, which is another huge increase, IMO.
Also appears it's the same fee/charge regardless of level (ie, Grand Mayan vs. Grand Luxxe, etc.)


----------



## Eric B (Jul 10, 2018)

hurnik said:


> Ha, replying to my own quote.
> 
> I do see that the wording for the 25% discount seems to imply it ONLY pertains to the resort fee.
> No longer room charges, which is another huge increase, IMO.
> Also appears it's the same fee/charge regardless of level (ie, Grand Mayan vs. Grand Luxxe, etc.)



I think you’re confusing the typical discount provided for room charges for doing an update with the resort fee credit.  There is a problem with the prepayment because it prevents you from getting that discount on the resort fee, though.  As far as the different levels go, the fee is the same, but it is different at different resorts NV v PV).


----------



## hurnik (Jul 10, 2018)

Eric B said:


> I think you’re confusing the typical discount provided for room charges for doing an update with the resort fee credit.  There is a problem with the prepayment because it prevents you from getting that discount on the resort fee, though.  As far as the different levels go, the fee is the same, but it is different at different resorts NV v PV).



Well not really.

1) The wording from RCi's website is confusing.  The bullet point specifically states 25% credit for the resort fee (does not state room charges), but then continues on: "...to use during you stay!"

2) If you click the subsequent link, (which you provided) that *does* state it's 25% discount to room charges.

3)  My RCI account via HGVC shows the same fees for both Riviera Maya (Mayan Palace, Grand Mayan) as it does for Nuevo Vallarta (Mayan Palace, Grand Mayan, Grand Luxxe).  $1050 for 2 BR, etc.


----------



## youppi (Jul 10, 2018)

So the new fees is
Equivalent to 5 adults: 5*$30*7=$1050 for 2 bdrm
Equivalent to 3 adults: 3*$30*7=$630 for 1 bdrm
Equivalent to 2 adults: 2*$30*7=$420 for studio


----------



## Eric B (Jul 10, 2018)

That’s right for NV & RM.  PV is lower.  Didn’t look at PP or Acapulco yet.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 10, 2018)

FYI - If you have a prior booked exchange into Vidanta  via RCI  at a lower $ resort fee
you can print your RCI confirmation that shows the date booked , AND page 2 shows the resort fee at time of booking .

Vidanta has always honored the fee amount at time of booking, BUT for peace of mind I would print it & bring it -

- Since:  this is the 4th revision in the 2 years since mid 2016.


----------



## whitewater (Jul 13, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> FYI - If you have a prior booked exchange into Vidanta  via RCI  at a lower $ resort fee
> you can print your RCI confirmation that shows the date booked , AND page 2 shows the resort fee at time of booking .
> 
> Vidanta has always honored the fee amount at time of booking, BUT for peace of mind I would print it & bring it -
> ...


print it and bring it with you.  no issues on my last trip to RM


----------



## Tradetimes (Jul 13, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Quite the increase, though it used to be $30 pppd ($15 for kids).  They did keep the 25% credit, but it also looks like they want the resort fee payment in advance based on the Grand Luxxe fees listing on RB71.  They put together a website to detail what you get for it at https://www.premiumvacationbenefits.com/en/index.html, but it’s not much different than what it said on RCI before.
> 
> They do have different fees for some of the resorts.  Mayan Palace Puerto Vallarta is $420/700/$280 for 1BR/2BR/studio.  Didn’t check the Sea Gardens or other resorts.
> 
> ...




there are no fee with the platinum ??


----------



## Eric B (Jul 13, 2018)

Tradetimes said:


> there are no fee with the platinum ??



The RCI Platinum priority access resort ids seem to be excess ones from Registry and don’t have fees attached.  They do have a limitation of one week per resort id per year and nonavailability for Vidanta owners.  Good way for them to get potential sales customers.


----------



## whitewater (Jul 14, 2018)

Eric B said:


> The RCI Platinum priority access resort ids seem to be excess ones from Registry and don’t have fees attached.  They do have a limitation of one week per resort id per year and nonavailability for Vidanta owners.  Good way for them to get potential sales customers.


registry also does not have fees on select resorts.  Same vidanta just a few additional beyond traditional RCI that do not have fees.  only way I will go back to vidanta with new fees...


----------



## Eric B (Jul 14, 2018)

whitewater said:


> registry also does not have fees on select resorts.  Same vidanta just a few additional beyond traditional RCI that do not have fees.  only way I will go back to vidanta with new fees...



Completely understandable.  So far as I know, SFX and ICE still have the $75 resort fee there.  In any case, I do the math before deciding if I’ll use RCI to go there; in some cases it’s less expensive than using Registry or paying a Vidanta usage fees; sometimes significantly less.  That’s because I have a few very efficient trading timeshares.  On the other hand, using Registry or going through Vidanta both have their benefits.  We’ll see how things change once they open the park and the Estates.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Jul 15, 2018)

hurnik said:


> "
> 
> Resort amenities fee is 630.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted.
> Mandatory resort fee per 1B unit, per week.
> ...



I guess this new resort fee structure will make some exchangers think twice about exchanging into 2, 3, or 4 bedroom units with just 2 guests, since they will no longer be paying relatively low resort fees for such large units, if Vidanta has perceived this as a problem.  Also, if the resort fees are paid upfront at time of exchange, this will prevent exchangers who don't read the fine print from being surprised by the resort fees when they arrive at the resort.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 15, 2018)

TheHappyWanderer said:


> I guess this new resort fee structure will make some exchangers think twice about exchanging into 2,3,or 4 bedroom ......with just 2 guests, since they will no longer be paying relatively low resort fees for such large units.... if Vidanta has perceived this as a problem.  .



I know on a  RCI  weeks - the TPU difference between a 1 bedroom & 2 bedroom was often  only 2 or 3  TPU's /  for some TUG members ; as little as an extra $ 30 total .

The other reason for the change to prepayment :  (could be that) the current system slowed down front desk check in / check out .
This may have been a problem at peak times , for both hotel staff and guests .


----------



## richontug (Jul 15, 2018)

Resort fees for Grand Luxxe make some sense -  but same fees for Mayan Palace!!!!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 15, 2018)

richontug said:


> Resort fees for Grand Luxxe make some sense -  but same fees for Mayan Palace!!!!



The Mayan Palace NV only has about 100 units - I am sure there are enough owners to fill those .
OR
an owner with a  20 year old /  lower MF - 2 bedroom could book it at NV and make about $ 300 just renting for the resort fee of $ 1050 .

******

I am not sure what Vidanta will need to do to fill all the existing  Mayan Palace units at RM ?


----------



## hurnik (Jul 16, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> The Mayan Palace NV only has about 100 units - I am sure there are enough owners to fill those .
> OR
> an owner with a  20 year old /  lower MF - 2 bedroom could book it at NV and make about $ 300 just renting for the resort fee of $ 1050 .
> 
> ...



I think they're converting some of them to Jungle Luxxe's, and Bliss units, so that's probably how they're getting around that.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 27, 2018)

Just saw a warning to that effect on the Registry Collection site.  Guess I'll have to make a reservation for my one remaining credit with them this weekend.  No info on how much they'll be, but it says they should be paid 14 days in advance, so I'm guessing they will be the same as the RCI & II ones.   As a general rule, this seems to me to eliminate any benefit in using that method to exchange back in there, though it would still make it possible to get a higher level unit than you own.

Haven't checked yet, but I'll bet they impose the fees on the RCI platinum exchanges, too.  Starting to raise their costs for everyone to match what it costs for owners, or at least get closer.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 27, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Just saw a warning to that effect on the Registry Collection site.
> 
> Haven't checked yet, but I'll bet they impose the fees on the RCI platinum exchanges, too.  Starting to raise their costs for everyone to match what it costs for owners, or at least get closer.



Next sales pitch to existing owners : - will be to buy more weeks -so you can rent them out to folks who don’t want to pay resort fees .
LOL


----------



## Eric B (Jul 27, 2018)

It can still be cheaper exchanging into Grand Luxxe weeks than paying usage fees, but this seems to greatly effect the other ones as far as viability of exchanges.  Seems like the hotel side is winning now.  We'll see how it affects there sales; have you ever seen them reduce fees?  Seems like the whole pay in advance part of it limits how much they can offer to induce sales attendance.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 27, 2018)

TheHappyWanderer said:


> I guess this new resort fee structure will make some exchangers think twice about exchanging into 2, 3, or 4 bedroom units with just 2 guests, since they will no longer be paying relatively low resort fees for such large units, if Vidanta has perceived this as a problem...



We won't be exchanging into Vidanta again because of these fees. We've traded into Grand Luxxe five times in the last three years, and we loved each and every visit. It is the only vacation where we eat almost every meal in restaurants on property, we enjoy tropical cocktails at the bars, love the spa services, and shop in the Vidanta stores. I wasn't thrilled with the $11/pp per day fees for adults, and the $30/pp per day fees reached the tipping point for us. The new mandatory minimum suite fees made me completely cross off Vidanta for any future trips (I've deleted all Vidanta resorts from my search list). We travel with single adults who like having a private bedroom, so the fees go up to $50/day for three of us sharing a 2BR suite. It's much higher for 3 and 4BR units for 4 or 5 people. IMO, there is nothing extra that Vidanta offers in value for that kind of additional cost.

We have one more Grand Luxxe exchange with the old $11 fee coming up, so sadly, we'll be saying goodbye to Vidanta!


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 27, 2018)

I just booked a week in a one bedroom suite at the Grand Luxxe NV for September through my private ICE Rewards account. I used a promo certificate so I am paying nothing for the week. My receipt has a $75 resort fee for the week. I made sure there was not a daily resort fee before booking.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 27, 2018)

So far ICE and SFX seem to still have the $75 resort fees.  We'll see if that changes.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 29, 2018)

They should change the resort chain name from Vidanta to Mordida.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 29, 2018)

So are they having problems with Sales and most of their customers come from Trades? So they have to Jack up fees to keep up the cash flow and/or to encourage people to buy.


----------



## travs2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Sadly we are OUT as well!  No more exchanges to VIDANTA for us.  Guess they need more money to build build build.  I miss the good old days and the smaller imprint on the beautiful bay.  This place is getting ridiculous!


----------



## mikenk (Jul 29, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> So are they having problems with Sales and most of their customers come from Trades? So they have to Jack up fees to keep up the cash flow and/or to encourage people to buy.



Interesting question. The only thing we can be relatively sure about is that it is a calculated plan in order to maximize profit. I can see a couple of logical reasons - but pure conjecture.

1: The practice of dumping inventory into exchange companies and having exchangers get great deals on GL units is really not sustainable. Why would people buy when they can exchange in with minimal invested inventory? Resort fees certainly is a way to remedy that; they might well be searching for the right amount that will keep exchangers coming - but where the value of ownership is recognized as a real benefit.

2: They could be actually trying to phase out of the timeshare exchange business and more into the destination resort model. As the theme park gets closer to fruition in Nuevo, then they might be trying to move from the traditional timeshare owner to the family vacationing crowd. If this is the case, we might well see the resort fees being resort specific - higher in Nuevo then say Acapulco.

Whether it is one of these strategies or some other, I hope Management understands the balance between maximizing profit and maximizing customer (owners and exchangers) satisfaction. Personally, I am concerned that they do not and are eroding customer relations - not just through the sales process but also through the people that vacation and own at the resorts. 

Mike


----------



## Eric B (Jul 29, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> So are they having problems with Sales and most of their customers come from Trades? So they have to Jack up fees to keep up the cash flow and/or to encourage people to buy.



Actually, from what I read in a different thread here a few months ago 2017 was their best sales year to date and they expected 2018 to be just a good, if not better.  My take on the situation is that the Grupo Vidanta structure with separate organizations for sales and hotel operation results in competing power centers.  Sales has been doing quite well lately, but the hotel side needs to cover its costs in order for its executives to earn their keep (i.e., bonuses, perhaps?), so they added and have raised the resort fees.  Periodically the sales side dumps excess inventory and runs specials with exchange companies to spur sales by getting prospects in the door; those specials allow current owners to return more inexpensively, which spurs the hotel side to take some actions to limit that.  I wouldn't be surprised to see some specials with respect to the resort fees in a few years; I've seen specials targeting the Mexican national market prior to signing on to RCI when I've gone to that site from Mexico.



mikenk said:


> Interesting question. The only thing we can be relatively sure about is that it is a calculated plan in order to maximize profit. I can see a couple of logical reasons - but pure conjecture.
> 
> 1: The practice of dumping inventory into exchange companies and having exchangers get great deals on GL units is really not sustainable. Why would people buy when they can exchange in with minimal invested inventory? Resort fees certainly is a way to remedy that; they might well be searching for the right amount that will keep exchangers coming - but where the value of ownership is recognized as a real benefit.
> 
> ...



I've got to agree with you on the first one; dumping inventory and giving exchangers good deals on GL isn't a great strategy and could have the effect of devaluing the brand.  The most bizarre thing about it is that the resort fees for GL NV & RM are the same as for the Mayan Palace weeks there.  They are not doing a very good job of market segmentation in that regard.  While it might be matching their costs arguably well because of the drivers they cite being predominantly the resort facilities as a whole rather than the capital side of things, it doesn't match the customer base.  The current resort fee scheme comes nowhere near matching the usage fee ladder for owners through the different brand.  Of course, this could be motivated by a desire to move upscale as a whole and phase out the lower tiers.

As far as the resort specific aspect, it's already there.  It costs less in resort fees for Puerto Vallarta than it does for Nuevo Vallarta for example.  I didn't go through all of them, but did notice the differences.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 29, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Actually, from what I read in a different thread here a few months ago 2017 was their best sales year to date and they expected 2018 to be just a good, if not better. I wouldn't be surprised to see some specials with respect to the resort fees in a few years.......I've seen specials targeting the Mexican national market prior to signing on to RCI when I've gone to that site from Mexico.
> 
> 
> The most bizarre thing about it is that the resort fees for GL NV & RM are the same as for the MayanPalace ......  Of course, this could be motivated by a desire to move upscale as a whole and phase out the lower tiers.
> ...



The info I read & posted - “ 2017 - best sales year “ )was Nuevo specific . It was in one of the PV on line “ newspapers “- and was specifically about the entertainment for the annual event / party honouring NV sales performance .
[ added- 2017 may have been their best sales year - system wide / it apparently was the Nuevo team’s best result ever ] 

I agree that that the “ ying & yang “ between hotel management needs & sales management needs
is creating some odd stuff . IMO this is not something new for Vidanta / Mayan .

One thing we have not mentioned - prior to the addition of the resort fee model - Vidanta was only allowing one high season RCI exchange per year . Perhaps that had “issues “as well .
Once upon a time Grupo Mayan had RCI - 1 in  3 ( all the way to 1 in 5 ) rules . Then they moved away from that structure .

I have a couple of snowbird season RCI exchanges booked for 2 bedrooms at MP - PV Marina . It cost 21 TPU’s when the fee was $ 7 pp/pd . When it went to $20 ( net $15 ) the TPU cost dropped to 18 .
Non - snowbird season seems to be 8- 12 TPU’s when I look on RCI .
The most recent change : to a flat fee per suite size , may make sense for Vidanta BUT may not make sense for me . I will review all my options when the time comes . on the other hand , Vidanta may have redefined the fees again by then .

I am not surprised that there are different promos etc for the Mexican National market .
IMO - the growth of that market , is what will ultimately reduce the dumping of weeks into exchange companies .


----------



## mike53 (Jul 29, 2018)

For some reason I have a feeling that Vidanta has thoroughly evaluated their decision to change the resort fee structure and this won't be their downfall. They seem to have made a lot of changes over the years and still seem to be thriving.

With regards to the changes in fees, I'll probably get a lot of grief for stating my opinion but here it goes. 

I too, like others, am not overjoyed by the increase in the fees but have to step back and look realistically what I am getting.  I've read here where folks were upset when the resort fee went from $75/week for some trades to the $11/pp/day. This applied to my II trade June. (Attending the presentation it reverted to $75/week plus the other discounts offered).  Wow! Even without the presentation it still would have worked out to be whole $154/week plus home resort maintenance fees. I was able to use certificates so no maintenance fees were added.  For 2 people in GB or GL one bedroom I didn't think that was too bad.

My upcoming February trade through II shows fees of $30/pp or for 2 it comes out to $420/week. From what I've read here new fees are now going up to $630/week for a 1br. My thinking is, for what I am getting, it is still worth it. The quality of the resort, the service and the overall ambiance of the resort for what turns out to be $90/night in fees. If I included an annual home resort maintenance fee of maybe $600 for the trade, it still works out to $1230/week or $175/night for a one bedroom GL. What would a luxury 1br resort hotel cost? 

I randomly looked online at the Holiday Inn in Cancun and for a February week next year one could get a HOTEL room for $1,431 per week. Would it compare? Not in my book.

I guess I can understand that some people get upset when they purchased a timeshare resort for $1.00 on Ebay (as I have several) and pay a low maintenance fee of perhaps $600/week and expect to get a luxury resort for what was $675/week. We all played the system.  For me though, for what I am getting even with the increases the cost IMHO is worth the expense. If it wasn't, or beyond my budget, I could stick with my home resorts, which by no means are comparable, or without complaints search for another place for my vacation. I choose to pay the fees and enjoy.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 29, 2018)

Hate to say it, but I agree.  They run a great resort.  It’s nice having the option of exchanging in at a decent price as well as using my membership with Vidanta.  I know what I’m getting and they give more value in how you’re treated if you pay more.  It’s all a matter of one’s  own value judgement.


----------



## hurnik (Jul 30, 2018)

mike53 said:


> For some reason I have a feeling that Vidanta has thoroughly evaluated their decision to change the resort fee structure and this won't be their downfall. They seem to have made a lot of changes over the years and still seem to be thriving.
> 
> With regards to the changes in fees, I'll probably get a lot of grief for stating my opinion but here it goes.
> 
> ...



It would, IMO, be more palatable, if they also didn't restrict access (seems to be RM location only--for now).  

Scenario 1 (2BR GL)
So my *current* cost if I exchanged via SFX (this is my MF for my Hilton I deposit, plus the booking fee/guest cert, SFX exchange fee and $300 GL uplift and "free" 2 BR upgrade) is:
$1047.
Tack on the $75 SFX fee = $1,122.00
Still not bad, but then I have no ability to use GL pool (which is the nicest benefit), beach club, or other things Vidanta restricts (again, RM location only).  That's a no-go for me.

Scenario 2 (2BR GL):
Let's pretend SFX doesn't have the $75 fee and it's the same RCI/II fee of $1,050.
Ouch, then we're talking $2,100 or thereabouts, again, without "full" access.  At that point, IMO, I'm better off renting from an owner.  Or staying elsewhere.  The resort is nice, but not perfect (no hot water in building #1 in 3 rooms during the week we stayed and someone else had the same issue a year later).  Definitely a no go.  More money than option #1 obviously by a huge chunk.  Way more than what I consider the resort to be worth especially when access is restricted.

Scenario 3 (2BR GL):
If I book via RCI, then my cost is quite a bit higher (and I can't get into GL at RM via RCI), but let's pretend I could.
$1,240 for the RCI fee and my MF/HGVC points.
And then tack on the $1,050 in fee-fees.
Now we're at $2,300 almost.  (and no access to most GL things - RM only).

Definitely better to rent from an owner.

The only difference, for me, for NV is that Vidanta doesn't (as yet) restrict access if you're exchanging.

Personally when we go in January, I find NV water temps/water clarity to not be very good (vs. the RM).  The resort was very poorly run when I last went (lots of issues, they just didn't seem very organized, etc.)  Especially when compared to RM (we're spoiled, what can we say).  Not to mention for me, on the Northeast, the plane tickets are almost 2x more expensive to get to PVR vs. CUN.

At $2500 for a week, even for a 2 BR, that's too rich for my blood.  I can get 2 vacations (almost) for that, so we're frugal/cheap.  haha.

Now, if that was including AI fees, then it'd be a diff. story.  


Although many valid points are brought up (maybe getting rid of the 1-in-whatever rules is increasing occupancy?), maybe the folks that bought into GL were complaining that it was cheaper to exchange (again, valid).  Although there's a few times it's cheaper for me to exchange back into Hilton vs. booking directly (although now RCI is charging some fees for HGVC trades, but I don't recall if an owner gets zinged those fees), so it's not unusual for exchanges to be cheaper, IMO.

I think NV will probably be the next location that they restrict access as the new park will probably increase occupancy.

All conjecture of course.

It'll be interesting to see if they back off on the fees, or restrictions.  I'm betting they won't for at least another year or two.

We'll have to re-visit this in say, 2019 and see what's happened.

On the plus side, there's a few choices for non-AI in the various areas that are pretty decent.  We don't go every year anymore to Vidanta (For example, I'd rather stay elsewhere in Cabo than the Grand Mayan).  

Or maybe I'll punish myself with another MSC cruise (haha).


----------



## PamMo (Jul 30, 2018)

I get it. Vidanta has die hard fans, and I loved those spectacular Nuevo Vallarta Grand Luxxe 3BR Spa and 4BR Residence Club suites that we've stayed in, and the resort was very nice.

My issue is with the high mandatory fees imposed by Vidanta when you book through the exchange companies. I own at Harborside @ Atlantis, where admittance to the Aquaventure water park (valued at well over $100pp/day) is included with every exchange. So when a family of eight stays in my suite, they enjoy $1,000/day worth of free access to Atlantis entertainment, Aquaventure, The Dig, shuttles, etc. Someone who uses their $500 MF timeshare to exchange into my unit through Interval does not have to pay anything extra to Harborside (other than a nightly room tax to the govt). I don't have any problems with that - they got a great trade! I think that's how exchanging should work.

I'm on an exchange right now in the Four Seasons Residence Club. Our suite is beautiful, the service is impeccable, they have an excellent program for kids from 9am-5pm, I could go on and on. I do not have to pay ANY extra fees here (even the kids club is free). It's a great exchange for me!

So, my beef is that I don't like resorts that pile on ridiculous fees like Vidanta has done, and I don't want to see it become the new norm in the timeshare business. This is a simple case of developers lining their pockets with a new revenue stream.


----------



## mikenk (Jul 30, 2018)

PamMo said:


> Someone who uses their $500 MF timeshare to exchange into my unit through Interval does not have to pay anything extra to Harborside (other than a nightly room tax to the govt). I don't have any problems with that - they got a great trade! I think that's how exchanging should work.



Actually, I don't think that is the way timesharing should work. For an owner of a luxury resort that pays $2000 MF, they should be able to trade for units roughly that same level of luxury or lower if they choose. However, IMHO, the timeshare system shouldn't allow owners of lower level units ($500 or so) to be able to grab a $2000 unit in an even trade. Like units should trade for roughly like units.

Take my case, I own the 2 bedroom villa (including free golf) and I never use all my weeks. Logically I could and should be able to rent them (including the golf) myself but I really can't easily as long as exchangers can easily get in with a low fee. I believe the resort fees should be put at the right level so exchangers are getting a fair deal and owners are also. I am looking now at the possibility of renting my units myself - at least, I now have a shot at success.

With that said, people whose home resort is of equal value as Grand Luxxe are not getting a fair deal with the high resort fees at Vidanta. They are paying their own high MF and then more - definitely not fair. No way would I do that.

Mike


----------



## holdaer (Jul 30, 2018)

mikenk said:


> Actually, I don't think that is the way timesharing should work. For an owner of a luxury resort that pays $2000 MF, they should be able to trade for units roughly that same level of luxury or lower if they choose. However, IMHO, the timeshare system shouldn't allow owners of lower level units ($500 or so) to be able to grab a $2000 unit in an even trade. Like units should trade for roughly like units.
> 
> Take my case, I own the 2 bedroom villa (including free golf) and I never use all my weeks. Logically I could and should be able to rent them (including the golf) myself but I really can't easily as long as exchangers can easily get in with a low fee. I believe the resort fees should be put at the right level so exchangers are getting a fair deal and owners are also. I am looking now at the possibility of renting my units myself - at least, I now have a shot at success.
> 
> ...




Is Registry Collection supposed to be a level playing field with like-kind resorts?  Are exchangers using RC charged the same RCI resort fees by Vidanta? If so, then that would seem unfair, if the assumption is that high-end like kind resorts trade in RC.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 30, 2018)

mikenk said:


> Actually, I don't think that is the way timesharing should work. For an owner of a luxury resort that pays $2000 MF, they should be able to trade for units roughly that same level of luxury or lower if they choose. However, IMHO, the timeshare system shouldn't allow owners of lower level units ($500 or so) to be able to grab a $2000 unit in an even trade. Like units should trade for roughly like units.
> 
> Take my case, I own the 2 bedroom villa (including free golf) and I never use all my weeks. Logically I could and should be able to rent them (including the golf) myself but I really can't easily as long as exchangers can easily get in with a low fee. I believe the resort fees should be put at the right level so exchangers are getting a fair deal and owners are also. I am looking now at the possibility of renting my units myself - at least, I now have a shot at success.
> 
> ...



That’s a perspective that makes a lot of sense for owner-to-owner exchanges.  Particularly when a Vidanta owner or an equivalent one elsewhere deposits a week they’ve paid the full freight for to the resort.  The problem is that there are a lot of developer weeks that get deposited for which the hotel side, at least at Vidanta, wants to cover their costs.  Additionally, they don’t really keep them separate from each other and an owner using one for one of the big exchange systems doesn’t really pick which week the reservation is for and make it available (at least for GL with Registry-I haven’t deposited a Vidanta week elsewhere because of the high cost and the recognition that I can do a lot better with a low MF TS.  I haven’t gone the route of offering direct exchange weeks here, though I think that would be a better option because of the perks I get for the cost at Vidanta, but I haven’t been to many others that compare yet, so I’m not sure what I’d take in exchange.

The flip side of it is that I recognize I could find less expensive ways to go down there on an exchange, though in smaller units with resort fees, so I don’t have high hopes for rental.  I did buy at a level I can afford and enjoy the perks that come with vacationing there on my own dime.  I may try the direct exchange route in the future though; depositing with Registry is ok because I get 2 for 1 weeks there and the options seem decent, though it’s getting to be more Wyndham PR units as time goes by.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 30, 2018)

holdaer said:


> Is Registry Collection supposed to be a level playing field with like-kind resorts?  Are exchangers using RC charged the same RCI resort fees by Vidanta? If so, then that would seem unfair, if the assumption is that high-end like kind resorts trade in RC.



I thought it was supposed to be a level playing field prior to the recent resort fee announcement for Vidanta.  Not sure how much they’ll charge yet.  Should be able to find out next month.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 31, 2018)

What are current extra fees on top of regular exchange fees? Are both RCI and II exchangers being asked to pay high "mordidas"? What about other smaller exchange companies...any without the new exorbitant fees?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 31, 2018)

Carol C said:


> What are current extra fees on top of regular exchange fees? Are both RCI and II exchangers being asked to pay high "mordidas"? What about other smaller exchange companies...any without the new exorbitant fees?



According to posts in the similar thread about the Vidanta resort fee for  RCI  exchanges 
SFX & ICE are still $ 75 .

The fees vary by Vidanta location . Remember also that 25% is “ rebated “ back at check out 
against room & restaurant charges .

I have RCI weeks & the TPU cost that is charged is quite reasonable . 

The total $ cost / including resort fees are (now ) in line with owner MF equivalent for a week .


----------



## PamMo (Jul 31, 2018)

There are several threads about the new resort fees. You must now pay exhorbitantly high fees of $30pp per day (compared to say a Hilton daily fee of $25 per unit) to Vidanta when trading in through RCI and Interval, for essentially nothing extra at the resort. Even with the new fees, exchangers have limited access to Grand Luxxe amenities in the Riviera Maya complex. But, if Vidanta can get exchangers to pay the fees directly to them, it's good for their bottom line - but a *very* bad trend for us.

Vidanta seems to be targeting exchangers with low cost ownerships/methods to visit their resorts. Perhaps Vidanta sales research discovered these exchangers are the easiest to impress and convert into owners?


----------



## Eric B (Jul 31, 2018)

PamMo said:


> There are several threads about the new resort fees. You must now pay exhorbitantly high fees of $30pp per day (compared to say a Hilton daily fee of $25 per unit) to Vidanta after trading in through RCI and Interval, for essentially nothing extra at the resort. Even with the new fees, exchangers have limited access to Grand Luxxe amenities in the Riviera Maya complex. But, if Vidanta can get exchangers to pay the fees directly to them, it's good for their bottom line - but a *very* bad trend for us.
> 
> Vidanta seems to be targeting exchangers with low cost ownerships/methods to visit their resorts. Perhaps Vidanta sales research discovered these exchangers are the easiest to impress and convert into owners?



$30 pppd was the old one; it’s per unit depending on size now ($1050 per week for a 2 BR).


----------



## lauramiddl (Jul 31, 2018)

I just checked II for Grand Luxxe RM availability.  II had 1br and studio sightings through early December. For both Residences and Jungle, resort fees were listed $30 pp, with 25% resort credit, not the new unit size fees.   So based on Eric B's report, maybe some II members have one set of fees, $30 pp/day, and another set of members has the fee based on unit size?  I'm searching with Worldmark 3br float, fwiw.

Note:  I'm sorry to be redundant.  I think there's two threads going and realize that I posted the same thing twice.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 31, 2018)

Their fee changes make my head spin! Like Lauramiddl posted, the fees have gone back (for today at least) to the $30/day per adult, $15/day for children at Grand Luxxe when exchanging through Interval.


----------



## youppi (Jul 31, 2018)

mikenk said:


> Actually, I don't think that is the way timesharing should work. For an owner of a luxury resort that pays $2000 MF, they should be able to trade for units roughly that same level of luxury or lower if they choose. However, IMHO, the timeshare system shouldn't allow owners of lower level units ($500 or so) to be able to grab a $2000 unit in an even trade. Like units should trade for roughly like units.
> 
> Take my case, I own the 2 bedroom villa (including free golf) and I never use all my weeks. Logically I could and should be able to rent them (including the golf) myself but I really can't easily as long as exchangers can easily get in with a low fee. I believe the resort fees should be put at the right level so exchangers are getting a fair deal and owners are also. I am looking now at the possibility of renting my units myself - at least, I now have a shot at success.
> 
> ...


May be they could charge the difference between their MF and the MF of what people used to get GL in place of not permitted the trade as you suggest. Like that, everybody would pay the GL MF whatever they use to exchange.
Ex: if GL 2 bdrm MF = $2000 and somebody get it with a unit at $300 then the resort fees would be $1700. A unit used with a MF of $1500 would pay $500 as resort fees.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 1, 2018)

Ok, they've started posting the resort fees on the Registry Collection listing in the B2B RCI interface they use.  They appear to be the same as the RCI ones, though RCI only goes up to 2 BR in resort ID RB71.  They are as follows:


Resort amenities fee is 630.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted.
Mandatory resort fee per 1B unit, per week.

Resort amenities fee is 1050.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted.
Mandatory resort fee per 2B unit, per week.

Resort amenities fee is 1050.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted.
Mandatory resort fee per 3B unit, per week.

Resort amenities fee is 1050.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted.
Mandatory resort fee per 4B unit, per week.

Resort amenities fee is 420.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted.
Mandatory resort fee per Hotel unit, per week.

* Resort Fees are Mandatory. Members should pre-pay the Resort Fee 14 days prior to the check-in date
* To prepay from the US or Canada please call 844-909-4799, from the UK call 808-234-0488, or contact us via email at prepayment@vidantarf.com
* You will receive a Resort Credit for 25% of the Resort Fee at the time of check-in to use during you stay!
* For further details about Resort Fee benefits please visit www.premiumresortbenefits.com
***Resort Fee does not cover local taxes***


----------



## Eric B (Aug 1, 2018)

Looks like the same fees have been applied to the Grand Luxxe resorts in RCI Platinum Priority Access.  That's pretty much what I expected would happen since they appear to be overflow from the Registry ones.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 1, 2018)

youppi said:


> May be they could charge the difference between their MF and the MF of what people used to get GL in place of not permitted the trade as you suggest. Like that, everybody would pay the GL MF whatever they use to exchange.
> Ex: if GL 2 bdrm MF = $2000 and somebody get it with a unit at $300 then the resort fees would be $1700. A unit used with a MF of $1500 would pay $500 as resort fees.



Interesting thought, but what would be in it for them?  They don't really care what your home resort gets as MF, just that they can cover their own costs and make the profit they seek.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 1, 2018)

If you're reading these posts, Vidanta, what is the point in retaining the limitation in RCI Platinum against Vidanta owners?  There's no longer a benefit through no resort fee being applied to those resort IDs.  Might be worth reconsidering the limitation....


----------



## mikenk (Aug 1, 2018)

youppi said:


> May be they could charge the difference between their MF and the MF of what people used to get GL in place of not permitted the trade as you suggest. Like that, everybody would pay the GL MF whatever they use to exchange.
> Ex: if GL 2 bdrm MF = $2000 and somebody get it with a unit at $300 then the resort fees would be $1700. A unit used with a MF of $1500 would pay $500 as resort fees.



I agree with Eric; good idea but very difficult to implement in practice and with unacceptable admin costs.

Vidanta and exchange company policies have brought all this on to themselves. I upgraded in 2010 to GL well before any GL was built. I was told that the GL would *only* exchange through a single high end exchange company; we owners would get equal exchanges. I don't think there was actually a specific company named but they had a book with equivalent and better properties. I actually think they meant it at the time - but of course we know what happened. Vidanta began dumping GL inventory everywhere in order to get butts in the sales rooms; for me, this was the first betrayal of trust but has not been the last.

Vidanta management needs to pull their heads out of their exteriors and start making well thought out decisions that are fair to owners and exchangers. Profitability without genuine care for customers has never been a long range winning strategy in any business.

Mike


----------



## RLS50 (Aug 1, 2018)

Well, this makes it a guarantee we won't be visiting a Vidanta property.  A 1BR fee is now more expensive for a couple than the $30 per person per day fee.  A 1BR with a mini fridge and no washer / dryer in the unit.

Wow.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 1, 2018)

mikenk said:


> I agree with Eric; good idea but very difficult to implement in practice and with unacceptable admin costs....
> 
> Vidanta management needs to pull their heads out of their exteriors and start making well thought out decisions that are fair to owners and exchangers. Profitability without genuine care for customers has never been a long range winning strategy in any business.
> 
> Mike



Gotta agree with all except the “exteriors.”  I’d have said “posteriors.”


----------



## youppi (Aug 1, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Interesting thought, but what would be in it for them?  They don't really care what your home resort gets as MF, just that they can cover their own costs and make the profit they seek.


It was not a suggestion to replace the actual resort fees. it was a reply to mikenk suggestion (only high MF deposit can exchange in an high MF unit). So, I will answer your question in the continuity of my reply to mikenk suggestion.
My answer to your question "what would be in it for them?"
Much more $$$ than if exchange network would implement mikenk suggestion. If exchange network would implement mikenk suggestion then Vidanta would get 0$ because nobody would exchange to GL (nobody with high MF deposit will exchange to GL and pay $1000 in resort fee and low MF would not be allowed to exchange to GL). So, 0 + 0 = 0


----------



## mikenk (Aug 1, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Gotta agree with all except the “exteriors.”  I’d have said “posteriors.”



Yes, LOL, that would be the proper body part


----------



## Eric B (Aug 1, 2018)

Best news I had on this today was that the fee for a 3 BR or 4 BR is the same as a 2 BR through Registry.  That’d make an efficient exchange for me at least for the 4 BR one.  TUG does direct exchanges; I wonder if it’s ok to solicit sharing one....


----------



## Eric B (Aug 2, 2018)

Well, I guess they do read this; the restrictions against Vidanta owners using the RCI platinum priority method to book is now removed from the units listed there.  Thank you for leveling the playing field, Vidanta!  Much appreciated; just didn't seem right to make us second class citizens.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 4, 2018)

Eric B said:


> TUG does direct exchanges; I wonder if it’s ok to solicit sharing one....


It's okay if you post it in the Tug Marketplace in the "exchanges" category. You list what you have to exchange and what you'd like to exchange it for.  But, please don't post it in the discussion forums as that would be considered advertising.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Aug 4, 2018)

"You will receive a Resort Credit for 25% of the Resort Fee at the time of check-in to use during you stay!"  I just want to clarify what this means.  Does this mean that if the resort fee is $1050 for instance, you will get the full $262.50 resort credit as long as you spend at least $262.50 on covered items during your stay at the resort (that's what it appears to mean), or do you have to spend at least $1,050 at the resort to get the whole $262.50 resort credit?


----------



## Eric B (Aug 4, 2018)

The first; you get a $262.50 credit.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Aug 4, 2018)

TheHappyWanderer said:


> "You will receive a Resort Credit for 25% of the Resort Fee at the time of check-in to use during you stay!"  I just want to clarify what this means.  Does this mean that if the resort fee is $1050 for instance, you will get the full $262.50 resort credit as long as you spend at least $262.50. ....?



I assume the new structure is:
1) you pay the resort fee 14 days in advance ( $ 1050 )
2) at check in 25% of your prepayment ( $ 262.50) is applied to your room number / charge account .
since Vidanta uses your room”key” / chip bracelet for all restaurant etc charges .
3 ) at check out - you pay any additional dollars owed above the $ 262.50 .

This is all “ hotel” side transactions .


******

The person who you get the room assignment from - works for the TS sales ( Vida) and will try to book you to go to a presentation . 
TUG posters have said they have negotiated with this person to get 50% off the ( prior structure / $ 30 pp- pd resort fee) . I would assume this remains an option you can negotiate , and that the % off / tranlatd into dollars, would be applied at check out . 

The (additional) 10 % off restaurant etc that has always been offered to presentation attendees - is IMO a credit that is charged back to the “hotel”side - and seems to be non negotiable to a higher percentage amount .

Taxi fare back to the airport etc is part the sales budget and therefore can be negotiated .
.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 4, 2018)

I’ve gotten the 50% off the resort fee on prior exchanges, but it’s been either the old $11 pppd or the flat $75 SFX one.  I’m interested to see how it works either the $1050 flat fee paid in advance; we typically don’t charge enough to the room for 25% credit plus half of that.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 4, 2018)

hurnik said:


> Now, if that was including AI fees, then it'd be a diff. story.


This seems to be the case. While you certainly won't get a 2BR staying at an All Inclusive, you can often get AI including roundtrip direct air to the Riviera Maya for about the same price as an all in trip to Vidanta (including resort food and beverage spending). The problem with the new fee structure is that they don't have it setup on a peak/off season structure. You pay the same fee if you go in February vs traveling in September. I can see six night AI packages for next may in the RM for $2200 for two people including air. This is a moderate level property, not top of the line but not budget property either. While there was a time we considered Vidanta in RM, we ended up buying Vistana instead and are so happy that we did. We can go there with no AI. The difference is that Vidanta is as close to an AI experience without the AI benefit since you are somewhat trapped to their onsite restaurants where with Lagunamar in Cancun, I have so many choices. If we ever decide to go to RM, it would probably be AI, but we would be more likely to go AI in Jamaica or DR instead since we can go to Cancun with our Vistana ownership.


----------



## richontug (Aug 4, 2018)

Where do you see AI packages to Vidanta at Riviera Maya?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 4, 2018)

richontug said:


> Where do you see AI packages to Vidanta at Riviera Maya?


There aren't any, that I am aware of. I am looking at AI packages to other non timeshare resorts in Riviera Maya.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 4, 2018)

I believe they do have prepaid meal plans.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 4, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> I believe they do have prepaid meal plans.


Some type of coupon/voucher book you buy, isn't it?


----------



## Eric B (Aug 4, 2018)

I believe that you can buy meal tickets in NV, but don't know if you can elsewhere.  Never did it myself, but seem to recall set numbers of breakfast tickets and lunch/dinner tickets.  Some stuff on the menus cost more than one ticket.


----------



## richontug (Aug 4, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> There aren't any, that I am aware of. I am looking at AI packages to other non timeshare resorts in Riviera Maya.


I agree.  I mis-read your post.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 5, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Well, I guess they do read this; the restrictions against Vidanta owners using the RCI platinum priority method to book is now removed from the units listed there.  Thank you for leveling the playing field, Vidanta!  Much appreciated; just didn't seem right to make us second class citizens.



Spoke too soon; we Vidanta owners are indeed second class citizens.  They've now restored the note restricting RCI Platinum priority access exchanges, which include the upper tiers of Grand Luxxe, to non-owners of Vidanta.  It's a mystery to me why they believe this to be a good thing for customer relations.  Either that or they don't like RCI, which I can see to a certain extent.  Love the resorts and how they treat you when you're there, but it seems like they've grown to the point of not having a unified vision of how they interface with their customers at every level.  As in any relationship, communications with your customers is key and what they are communicating here, without any explanation anywhere else, is that it's ok to exchange into Vidanta at the lower levels but since you bought a membership already we don't want to give you the option to exchange into the nicest ones.  With the imposition of the resort fees on these ones they've removed the once per year exchange that existed before, so now a non-owner at Vidanta can book several months of exchanges into an upper tier Grand Luxxe unit more than a year in advance while an owner cannot.  It doesn't seem to be a fair or even playing field; given the cost of a Vidanta membership I would actually expect it to be tipped the other way.


----------



## pittle (Aug 6, 2018)

"Spoke too soon; we Vidanta owners are indeed second class citizens." 

We were treated that way the last two visits when we exchanged in - once to GMNV and then at GBRM.  We had purchased extra vacations from RCI and did a SFX exchange for the other.  In 2016, we also had an extra vacation from II at GMNV and were treated great!  Things changed significantly sometime in 2017 and continue to go downhill.

Even owners using their week who do not take the update, are sometimes punished with less desirable room locations.


----------



## mtforeman (Aug 6, 2018)

hurnik said:


> So recently it got jacked up to I believe $25/adult/day for the "resort fee" for Exchanges via RCI (and possibly II).
> 
> I went to look at a booking at Grand Mayan Riviera Maya via my HGVC RCI account.
> It states now:
> ...



I find it strange that the fee is the same regardless of which resort you stay at.  For example, if I am trading into Mayan Palace, I shouldn't have to pay the same resort amenities fee as if I trade into Grand Luxxe, because I do not have access to the same amenities.  Unless they are going to open everything up to all the traders, since we pay the same fee upon arrival?  Grand Luxxe traders have access to totally different areas and pools than Mayan Palace traders do.  To charge the same amenities fees is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## morecast (Aug 6, 2018)

I have a friend who booked Grand Luxxe for next week via RCI Platinum before the new fees were applied. Now Vidanta is saying that they should pay the full resort fee or else will not be able to check in. RCI says there is nothing they can do about it. Anybody have an issue when Vidanta changes their resort fees?


----------



## PamMo (Aug 6, 2018)

Wow, morecast!!I hope that isn't true! We have twelve people going on an old reservation with the fee structure @ $11/day (kids under 12 free).


----------



## hurnik (Aug 6, 2018)

morecast said:


> I have a friend who booked Grand Luxxe for next week via RCI Platinum before the new fees were applied. Now Vidanta is saying that they should pay the full resort fee or else will not be able to check in. RCI says there is nothing they can do about it. Anybody have an issue when Vidanta changes their resort fees?



AFAIK, anyone who had a printout of the confirmation has gotten Vidanta to adhere to what it says on the RCI confirmation (so if the confirmation doesn't say anything about the resort fees . . .)

But then again, this is Vidanta we're talking about and they have a tendency to change things at their whim.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 6, 2018)

morecast said:


> I have a friend who booked Grand Luxxe for next week via RCI Platinum before the new fees were applied. Now Vidanta is saying that they should pay the full resort fee or else will not be able to check in. RCI says there is nothing they can do about it. Anybody have an issue when Vidanta changes their resort fees?



The RCI Platinum inventory actually draws from inventory in the Registry Collection.  There was an announcement posted on the Registry Collection site that the fees only apply to exchanges on or after August 1st and that they would forward notice of how to pay it.  My understanding is that Vidanta is good about honoring the terms of an exchange that you made even if you don’t have the printout; they know the date and terms as well as you do.  It never hurts to bring it anyway.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 6, 2018)

Just because a person has platinum and books doesn't mean that it was booked as platinum inventory.  I would print out the original confirmation just in case.


----------



## morecast (Aug 6, 2018)

Eric B said:


> The RCI Platinum inventory actually draws from inventory in the Registry Collection.  There was an announcement posted on the Registry Collection site that the fees only apply to exchanges on or after August 1st and that they would forward notice of how to pay it.  My understanding is that Vidanta is good about honoring the terms of an exchange that you made even if you don’t have the printout; they know the date and terms as well as you do.  It never hurts to bring it anyway.



You wouldn't happen to have a copy of that announcement, right?


----------



## morecast (Aug 6, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> Just because a person has platinum and books doesn't mean that it was booked as platinum inventory.  I would print out the original confirmation just in case.



In this case it was booked from Priority Access inventory which were the only IDs that didn't have any resort fees. The problem is that the confirmation doesn't say anything about fees.
The concern here is that Vidanta is already asking for prepayment of fees.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 6, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> Just because a person has platinum and books doesn't mean that it was booked as platinum inventory.  I would print out the original confirmation just in case.



Might have been a bad assumption on my part, but morecast said it was via RCI Platinum.  I just assumed it would be via RCI if it was the other resort id.



morecast said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a copy of that announcement, right?



It show up on their site at https://gl.theregistrycollection.com/


----------



## dominidude (Aug 8, 2018)

Fwiw, I just stayed there with a reservation through SFX.
I was charged a $75 resort fee total for 8 people, 6 adult plus 2 kids.  We got a 2 bdr unit in the riviera maya Mayan palace.
I found I didn't get $75 worth of amenities. It seems to me that management is trying to make foreign customers pay for management's bad investment,  and it might work if we allow it.
For example:
*There are plenty of all inclusive resorts that have their all inclusive starting at $70 pp pd inclusive of all taxes and fees. Look at trivago dot com. At vidanta you don't get any food included in your $75 resort fee, and a $1050 resort fee gets you about $250 of over priced food.
*If you are looking for a non all-inclusive,  there are plenty of more centrally located luxury resorts in Cancun and Playa  del  carmen for the same price  or less.  Again trivago will point you in the right direction. Vidanta riviera maya is in a town called Puerto Morelos, a good 40 min from cancun and about 25 minutes from playa del carmen.  It's like staying in New Jersey when visiting new York city or Philly. Not exactly in the middle of nowhere,  but inconvenient to get to the actual place you came to explore.
*the so called amenities are not what they used to be (this is not my first time in this resort). This resort,  like others,  seems to have a higher price for foreigners,  and another much lower for locals.  The difference though is that it seems to me that the locals are paying a resort fee closer to what I paid, meaning about 1/10th of what foreigners pay. I found that the facilities are getting plenty of use by locals, and it shows. For example,
-in the mayan palace lobby  I saw a toilet  that seemed to be unrepaired for the length of my 7 day stay.
-The bathroom in their central lobby seemed to be missing caulk (great for insects to hide).
-Their main pool seemed crowded,  the water cloudy (possibly from over use).
-I saw plenty of missing tiles and cracks in this pool , signs of a pool that needs repairs asap before it has to be closed.
Side notes:
- their wifi is 3g speed at best,  and limited to 3 devices (we took turns using the wifi because we were 6 adults and no one wanted to pay extra, that was fun).
-their transportation is outsourced to a company that picks up passengers going to different resorts,  so you first wait for this company's 7 passenger minivan to arrive at the airport. Then you wait some more for the minivan to fill up,  then you wait for passengers to be dropped off at their respective resorts, and usually last on the list is vidanta. My experience was that it took this company  about 3 hours to drop us off  from when we left the airport.
In conclusion:
My experience is that,  like so many things in Mexico,  the appearance the business wants to portray is not the reality. This resort's business strategy seems to me to stay afloat with local guests and to stick it to the 'gringos' when possible.
Since I know spanish,  I know this is usually not a viable long term business strategy,  because foreigners eventually catch on that they are subsidizing local people's vacations. But if customers allow it, the business can get away with it for a relatively long time. 
And in vidanta's case,  the riviera maya resort is so sprawling that they need tons of people to visit just so they can pay their expenses.
This is on top of the fact that Sargazo algae has made much of the beach unbearably ugly and stinky throughout the whole region.
Of course,  the Sargazo problem is not vidanta's fault.


----------



## hurnik (Aug 8, 2018)

dominidude said:


> Fwiw, I just stayed there with a reservation through SFX.
> I was charged a $75 resort fee total for 8 people, 6 adult plus 2 kids.  We got a 2 bdr unit in the riviera maya Mayan palace.
> I found I didn't get $75 worth of amenities. It seems to me that management is trying to make foreign customers pay for management's bad investment,  and it might work if we allow it.
> For example:
> ...




The $75 is actually fairly good, IMO.

1) Covers your shuttle from the airport to the resort.  Let's say you have 6 people, at $10/pp (or more), that's a $60 value there.  BTW, that's not uncommon, at least here in the US for shared shuttles.  If you've ever flown into an airport and had to take a shuttle to a hotel for a cruise, or to the cruise port, almost every shuttle service is "shared".  And it'll run you like $35/pp or more for a one-way trip.
2)  Covers your Wi-Fi (basic, not the premium, I believe).  When we were in NV, the basic was definitely fast enough to stream Netflix.  That's a pretty good deal, IMO, considering other resorts like Sheraton Buganvilias and Hacienda del Mar, it's like $75/week per device.

Vidanta, RM is in Playa Pariso, not Puerto Morelos.  It's about 7 miles north of Playa del carmen, I believe.

Could you elaborate on the "his resort,  like others,  seems to have a higher price for foreigners,  and another much lower for locals.  The difference though is that it seems to me that the locals are paying a resort fee closer to what I paid, meaning about 1/10th of what foreigners pay."

AFAIK, the RCI/II/SFX fees are the same regardless of nationality.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 8, 2018)

hurnik said:


> The $75 is actually fairly good, IMO.
> 
> 1) Covers your shuttle from the airport to the resort.  Let's say you have 6 people, at $10/pp (or more), that's a $60 value there.  BTW, that's not uncommon, at least here in the US for shared shuttles.  If you've ever flown into an airport and had to take a shuttle to a hotel for a cruise, or to the cruise port, almost every shuttle service is "shared".  And it'll run you like $35/pp or more for a one-way trip.
> 2)  Covers your Wi-Fi (basic, not the premium, I believe).  When we were in NV, the basic was definitely fast enough to stream Netflix.  That's a pretty good deal, IMO, considering other resorts like Sheraton Buganvilias and Hacienda del Mar, it's like $75/week per device.
> ...



RCI/II/SFX fees are indeed the same regardless of nationality.
But local travel agencies have  prices for locals if they present Mexican id.
The $75 resort fee is not worth it in my opinion.
I would rather they didn't charge anything and provided no service. The fee may have been worth it if the trip was from the resort back to the airport.
Vidanta's idea seems to be to trap guests in the resort, making them believe that there's no need for transportation. In fact,  I met several poor souls that had believed that they'd be ok taking the shuttle,  and they told me how sorry they were they didn't rent a car at the airport, like I did, because everything they wanted had an outrageous price tag. Only part of my 8 people party took their shuttle.
As far as vidanta RM being in playa paraíso, thanks for the clarification. Still, the point was that most people don't think of that town as the place to go on vacation, and it is a hassle to have to transport yourself from that town to a place that has natural, not man-made, beauty.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 8, 2018)

At Vidanta RM taxis and collectivos stop frequently at the resort.  There is a list of the standard fares to places in the region I posted in a different thread back in the spring.

I agree that Mayan Palace RM might not be worth the fees given the other Vidanta tiers there.  Gotta say I like the Grand Luxxe ones there, though and they aren’t much more.


----------



## pittle (Aug 8, 2018)

We were at the Grand Bliss Riviera Maya in late April/early May and did not have issues with the shuttle.  We had to wait about 30 minutes, but were fine with that.  You guys got a deal for the shuttle with that many people - even if you did rent a car.  Of course, then you had to pay to park and tip the valet.

Our WIFI was fine - we were able to email & use our Kindles and iPad with no problems.  Cell service was pretty good too.  We have visited many timeshare resorts in Mexico where we had to pay $45-50 for WIFI (2-3 accesses), so we thought the $75 with one way transportation and WIFI was a deal.  When we go as owners, we get free WIFI for as many devices as we need and transportation both ways, but the MF are significantly higher ($1000+) than a SFX exchange.   Big difference in cash outlay.

We loved our unit - our only problem was not getting the on-site amenities that were available when we booked our SFX exchange. (We are GL owners and were not treated like we were because we would not do the update.)

WOW - I cannot imagine having 6 adults and 2 children in a 2 bedroom MP unit - even a 2-bedroom Grand Luxxe.  You must not need as much privacy as we do. We had a 2-bedroom for 2 people because we like to have our own bathrooms.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 8, 2018)

I’ve got to agree with Phyllis; we enjoyed the Mayan Palace PV 2 BR we stayed in and will likely go back because it’s in an easy location to get in and out of, but it was still a bit tight for the 2 of us.  The only problem is it’s got that RCI resort fee, which I think is $630 for a 2 BR.  I know it’s $1050 for MP RM, which is quite steep.  For just $75, though it might be worth it in RM if there weren’t any GB or GL units available.  It all depends on your perspective and whether you’re just trying to escape the weather at home.  On the other hand, AI fees for 6+2 have to be pretty high.


----------



## mike53 (Aug 8, 2018)

Lower costs for locals is nothing new to Mexico or the Cancun/Riviera Maya/PDC áreas or for almost any other places in Latin America. We all get hit with the “gringo tax”. 

I also speak Spanish and have lived and worked in several Latin American countries. Not only is the “tax” charged by tour agencies but at regular hotels, taxis and restaurants. Heck it’s not just in foreign countries but after in the US. I live in Southern California and often there are offers from places like Disneyland, Sea World and other venues that offer special pricing to people living in nearby zip codes. 

I’ve seen this in Florida as well. 

I can’t blame Vidanta for that.


----------



## richontug (Aug 8, 2018)

pittle said:


> We were at the Grand Bliss Riviera Maya in late April/early May and did not have issues with the shuttle.  We had to wait about 30 minutes, but were fine with that.  You guys got a deal for the shuttle with that many people - even if you did rent a car.  Of course, then you had to pay to park and tip the valet.
> 
> Our WIFI was fine - we were able to email & use our Kindles and iPad with no problems.  Cell service was pretty good too.  We have visited many timeshare resorts in Mexico where we had to pay $45-50 for WIFI (2-3 accesses), so we thought the $75 with one way transportation and WIFI was a deal.  When we go as owners, we get free WIFI for as many devices as we need and transportation both ways, but the MF are significantly higher ($1000+) than a SFX exchange.   Big difference in cash outlay.
> 
> ...



As you are GL owners, how does Grand Bliss compare?


----------



## WatsonC2 (Aug 8, 2018)

mike53 said:


> Lower costs for locals is nothing new to Mexico or the Cancun/Riviera Maya/PDC áreas or for almost any other places in Latin America. We all get hit with the “gringo tax”.
> 
> I also speak Spanish and have lived and worked in several Latin American countries. Not only is the “tax” charged by tour agencies but at regular hotels, taxis and restaurants. Heck it’s not just in foreign countries but after in the US. I live in Southern California and often there are offers from places like Disneyland, Sea World and other venues that offer special pricing to people living in nearby zip codes.
> 
> ...


Truth.  Our American online economy is moving to a "how much can you pay" model.  The next time your computer is loading airline ticket costs, consider it is actually loading information from your computer about you and what you've purchased to determine your fare...Not all do it but there has been some articles published on this happening to online prices.


----------



## pittle (Aug 8, 2018)

The Grand Bliss is nice - not as large or quite as plush as GL.  The unit itself is about the same size as a GM, but there is an island with 2 under-counter refrigerators to separate the kitchen and dining area.  There is a nice storage area for food.  The deck is much larger than the GM one and the beds are softer.    By exchanging 2 (1-bedroom 2-bath) Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay weeks, + the exchange fee and the $75 per week fee, we got to stay 2 weeks for the price of one of our GL MF, so that was a good deal.   We were on the first floor and it was very private - we never saw anyone walking by our little oasis.


----------



## richontug (Aug 8, 2018)

pittle said:


> The Grand Bliss is nice - not as large or quite as plush as GL.  The unit itself is about the same size as a GM, but there is an island with 2 under-counter refrigerators to separate the kitchen and dining area.  There is a nice storage area for food.  The deck is much larger than the GM one and the beds are softer.    By exchanging 2 (1-bedroom 2-bath) Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay weeks, + the exchange fee and the $75 per week fee, we got to stay 2 weeks for the price of one of our GL MF, so that was a good deal.   We were on the first floor and it was very private - we never saw anyone walking by our little oasis.



I presume you took Grand Bliss as GL was not available.  Through SFX, exchange fees are the same as far as I know.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 8, 2018)

Eric B said:


> I’ve got to agree with Phyllis; we enjoyed the Mayan Palace PV 2 BR we stayed in and will likely go back [...] but it was still a bit tight for the 2 of us.  On the other hand, AI fees for 6+2 have to be pretty high.


Some of us can't afford one person per bathroom. But it's great some of us like you can.  Also, I can find several resorts right now that have ai fees in the $80 per day per person range,  with kids free, in the cancun/RM area.  So the Ai fees would be about $500 per day for 6 adults,  with wifi, room,  and parking included. I find that is a much better deal compared to what Vidanta offers.



Corey Watson said:


> Truth.  Our American online economy is moving to a "how much can you pay" model.  The next time your computer is loading airline ticket costs, consider it is actually loading information from your computer about you and what you've purchased to determine your fare...Not all do it but there has been some articles published on this happening to online prices.


That's why I do my Web browsing in "incognito" mode.  I've found several booking bargains that way.



mike53 said:


> Lower costs for locals is nothing new to Mexico or the Cancun/Riviera Maya/PDC áreas or for almost any other places in Latin America. We all get hit with the “gringo tax”.
> .


I guess because I'm a bargain basement  shopper I dislike feeling like I'm paying more than someone else for the same thing. Fwiw, locals getting steep discount over what foreigners pay is not true for most businesses in Mexico, at least in my experience.


----------



## pittle (Aug 9, 2018)

richontug said:


> I presume you took Grand Bliss as GL was not available.  Through SFX, exchange fees are the same as far as I know.


The exchange fees are higher for a GL than a GB.  I had requested GL as first choice, but said I was willing to take GB.  I needed 2 consecutive weeks so I knew that might be more of a problem.  Besides, they changed the rules for the GL Pool use for exchangers at the same time they did the Beach Club for GB.  We would have had basically the same problem - the pool and beach would have been pretty far away.  The Beach Club gives priority to Platinum Members and exchangers get what is left.


----------



## hurnik (Aug 9, 2018)

richontug said:


> I presume you took Grand Bliss as GL was not available.  Through SFX, exchange fees are the same as far as I know.



For SFX, it's a $299 upgrade for Grand Luxxe (and certain other higher end timeshares) plus the regular exchange fee.
Grand Bliss is the regular exchange fee.


----------



## pittle (Aug 9, 2018)

hurnik said:


> For SFX, it's a $299 upgrade for Grand Luxxe (and certain other higher end timeshares) plus the regular exchange fee.
> Grand Bliss is the regular exchange fee.



I am kind of glad that we got the GB call before a GL one - I had requested a long time in advance. I did call in one time after making the reservation to check if there were any GL units available. They had 1-bedroom units and we could change, but I decided that $600 more for 2 weeks was not worth it.  We prefer the 2-bedroom unit even when it is just us - hubs gets up earlier than I do and likes to clean up for the day without disturbing me - that is why we like the 2 bathrooms.  

Besides, $600 would just about pay the MF for my PBEB for next year!   That one works well with SFX as it is a nice resort and is a 1-bed 2-bath unit, and we get to choose 2 bedroom units when we exchange as a Diamond Member.  We already have this year's week deposited and will use it somewhere for 2019 to add an extra week for some vacation. They often extend a deposited week out one more year when you deposit another one.


----------



## richontug (Aug 9, 2018)

pittle said:


> I am kind of glad that we got the GB call before a GL one - I had requested a long time in advance. I did call in one time after making the reservation to check if there were and GL units available. They had 1-bedroom units and we could change, but I decided that $600 more for 2 weeks was not worth it.  We prefer the 2-bedroom unit even when it is just us - hubs gets up earlier than I do and likes to clean up for the day without disturbing me - that is why we like the 2 bathrooms.
> 
> Besides, $600 would just about pay the MF for my PBEB for next year!   That one works well with SFX as it is a nice resort and is a 1-bed 2-bath unit, and we get to choose 2 bedroom units when we exchange as a Diamond Member.  We already have this year's week deposited and will use it somewhere for 2019 to add an extra week for some vacation. They often extend a deposited week out one more year when you deposit another one.





hurnik said:


> For SFX, it's a $299 upgrade for Grand Luxxe (and certain other higher end timeshares) plus the regular exchange fee.
> Grand Bliss is the regular exchange fee.



I had forgotten about the $299 upgrade fee - probably because when I booked 2 weeks for next February, they did not mention it -  I did not complain!


----------



## hurnik (Aug 10, 2018)

richontug said:


> I had forgotten about the $299 upgrade fee - probably because when I booked 2 weeks for next February, they did not mention it -  I did not complain!



LOL!  With SFX, even with the $299 upgrade fee, I think it's a very reasonable price (I'm Diamond, so I deposit a 1 BR and get a 2 BR upgrade, if available for no charge, so it works out great).

Now if only Vidanta would be consistent about what you get in the RM location (do you get pool access, burger joint access, etc?)


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Aug 10, 2018)

hurnik said:


> LOL!  With SFX, ......
> 
> Now if only Vidanta would be consistent about what you get in the RM location (do you get pool access, burger joint access, etc?)



Guaranteed Beach Access .

Guaranteed :  - they will try to get you to go to a presentation !


----------



## Eric B (Aug 10, 2018)

I don’t know why everyone is so negative; all you’ve got to do is buy in at the titanium level....


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2018)

The fee perhaps wouldn't be as hard to swallow if you had open access to the entire property, or at least to the areas that you were previously allowed to go based on the property you were in. GL pool and Beach Club if staying at GL. The fee is awful any way you look at it, but given the restrictions on access it is that much worse.


----------

